# Objekt zerbrechen?



## warenmarkt (12. Februar 2002)

Hallo Leute,

ich suche einen Filter oder Tut, wie man einen Gegenstand/Text usw. zerbrechen kann.

mfg. Tilo


----------



## TheVirus (12. Februar 2002)

Zerbrechen wie glas oder normal zerstückeln?!

Zerstückeln geht ist einfach. Schnapp dir das (Polygon) Lasso und markiere die stellen die du "abbrechen" lassen willst und zieh sie ein stückchen weg. Vielleicht auch noch runterskalieren damit sich nichts überdeckt

So Long
TheVirus


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (12. Februar 2002)

*Xenofex 1.0*

Unter der Filtersammlung "Xenofex 1.0" von Alien Skin findet sich der Filter "Shatter". Mit dem kann man Bilder in einen Scherbenhaufen verwandeln.

Könnte allerdings meiner Meinung noch realistischer sein und ist außerdem nich' umsonst.


----------



## Chilli (13. Februar 2002)

also wenn ich mich jetzt nach den scherbenhaufen orientieren würde würd ich das bild in ein paar ebenen kopieren zerschneiden und ein wenig versetzt und ein wenig durcheinander plazieren.

bei zerschneiden gute frage evtl. kanten mit dem polygon lasso ausschneiden und dann mit gauscher weichzeichen oder mit dem weichzeichner tool ein wenig rumprobieren

so long


----------



## Daniel (13. Februar 2002)

Es gab mal ein MacUp-Sonderheft von Doc Baumann über Bildeffekte, ist aber auch für PC-Benutzer sehr interessant. Da war ein Workshop drin, wie man zerbrochenes Glas in Photoshop macht. Ich habs neulich noch irgendwo am Kiosk gesehen. Musst mal nachsehen, ist wirklich ein gutes Heft.

Daniel


----------

